# Jacksonville, NC 4yr F Craigslist (Lejeune)



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Sounds like this gentleman is at least serious about trying to find a good home for his dog. So sad that he can't keep her, but he is serving our country. Hopefully he won't have to take her to the Onslow Co shelter!



*The Best German Shepard in the World (Jacksonville, NC)*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-04, 4:26PM EDT



Unfortunately, our loving German Shepard needs a new, extra-loving home. My wife and I are getting a divorce and she cannot take Roxy. I, being a Marine, physically cannot take care of our dog since I am gone almost 100% of the time. Roxy is the most amazing, loyal, playful, well-mannered 4 year old dog anyone could ask for. She LOVES children! She does not deserve to be in a pound, she is too good for that. We love her with all of our hearts and need to find her a wonderful home. She's house-broken, beautiful, and she has a cage w/ food and water bowl and some toys. She's spayed and up to date w/ all of her shots, etc.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Maybe? http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=732140&page=1#Post732140


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

V- I emailed this person early this morning, but haven't heard anything so far. I'll update if I receive a response.


----------

